
Stories from Women Whose Doctors Did Not Take Their Pain Seriously - dsego
https://www.buzzfeed.com/laraparker/stories-from-women-whose-doctors-did-not-take-their-pain
======
kleer001
I hear the same story from my girlfriend, cousins, sisters, basically any
woman I talk to about health related things. Every time I hear those stories
it makes me sick to my stomach and mad as hell.

